
Seeed Studio’s Odyssey is a mini-PC for big projects and small wallets - kristianp
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/review-odyssey-x86j4105-a-mini-pc-for-makers-and-builders/
======
Legogris
I have really good experience with Seeed Studio as manufacturer of Arduino
clones (Seeeduino) and boards from many years back. Great to see them getting
into the SBC/NUC space as well.

Personally I'm focusing on ARM architecture for devices in this range so
hoping this is a precursor of them venturing further into the space.

